# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  ΝΕΟΣ ΚΟΜΒΟΣ

## gounara

::   ::   ::  
ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΤΟΥΣ BEDROCK 
SPOOKY KAI KARLOS ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΟ 
AWMN ΕΧΩ ΗΔΗ BBLINK ME SPOOKY KAI KARLOS KAI ΠOΛY ΣYNTOMA KAI ME TON BEDROCK TON OΠOIO KAI ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ .
 ::   ::  
ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ 2 ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ LINK ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΥΨΟΥΣ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΥΡΑΝΟΞΥΣΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΩ  ::   ::   ::   ::  
ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ EMAIL Η ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ  ::   ::   ::  
ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΘΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ
ΚΑΙ ΑΡ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΑΚΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ LINK.
 ::   ::  ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΣΩ  ::   ::  
ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ

ΚΟΜΒΟΣ GOUNARA 10130

----------


## pan-pan

Εγω εγω... ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αν με πιανεις εκπεμπω προς τα εσενα με ssid awmn--pan-lan-2710-test. Οποτε θες βγαινουμε αμεσως.

----------


## gounara

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΚ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ.
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΤΙΡΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΩ

----------


## caftis

Καλημερα εχουμε στησει εναν νεο κομβο στα ανω λιοσια με βαση το wind το link βγαινει θελεις να δοκιμασουμε ο κομβος ειναι ο UNIVERSALELECTRONICS 10616 αν ναι να γυρισουμε προς το μερος σου ενα πιατο με feeder στους 2.4.

----------


## pan-pan

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΚ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ.
> ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΤΙΡΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΩ


Ok ενημερωσε με για οτι νεοτερο. Το nodeid μου ειναι 2710

----------

